# Leaf Giveaway!! Hurry before its gone!



## Paulie (27/3/19)

Hey all,

So we gonna have a small comp and we feel like giving away some Leaf (Vanilla coconut tobacco) 3mg juice 

First 10 people in South Africa to reply X1 get a free bottle!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Cornelius (27/3/19)

X1

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/3/19)

x1!!!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## GSM500 (27/3/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/19)

X1

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Chris du Toit (27/3/19)

X1

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir (27/3/19)

X1

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Cor (27/3/19)

X1

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Shakez (27/3/19)

X1

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## lesvaches (27/3/19)

x1

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (27/3/19)

X1

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paulie (27/3/19)

Closed thanks all please pm me your number full names and address for courier thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (27/3/19)

Great comp.Just missed it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (27/3/19)

Wow, that was quick

Congrats @Paulie !
Nice to see a quick blitz comp from you!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/3/19)

Ahhh How did i miss this!! lol Congrats to all winners!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/3/19)

Congrats to all the winners!Hope I’m not stuck in meetings the whole sayagain when something like this comes up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (29/3/19)

Thanks all I will be doing more comps soon so keep eye out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Silver (29/3/19)

Paulie said:


> Thanks all I will be doing more comps soon so keep eye out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Bring it on @Paulie !!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/19)

How did I miss this one I see everyone getting there lekker juice in the vapemail section.I will have to keep my eye on this thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (5/4/19)

X1

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (5/4/19)

Aaaaaaaaah how did a miss this hahaha feels like old school days when I was crap at soccer and tried saying my name a lot to get picked. X1 X1 X1

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Morix (5/4/19)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEE.... to late darn...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (5/4/19)

I'm on my second bottle of this stuff. 
All I'm saying is y'all are missing out, it's crazy good at low wattage

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (5/4/19)

Damattttttt! Missed it.. LOL. Congrats to the winners..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------

